# Weaning off of Science Diet ID



## Dog Mama (Sep 6, 2020)

My 18 month old Golden Doodle has been on Science Diet ID because he had diaherrea that wasn't going away. So his poop is fine now and I'd like to get him off the Science Diet and to a food that has more meat protein and fewer Carbohydrates. Any suggestions?


----------



## MislesAway (Jun 21, 2020)

Below is a page from one of my favorite sites that I bookmarked as I took the advice to heart for my dog pets because it fits my style of feeding well. I want the best but haven't settled on all-fresh, nor all raw, and not all kibble. For the fresh whether raw or fresh cooked, I use a nutritional vitam/mineral mix from Mercola Pet: Meal Mix.
Some food for thought for your precious Doodle.








Mixing Kibble With Raw? Here's the Problem ... - Dogs Naturally


There are many reasons why owners add kibble to their dog's raw diet. Today's article discusses the dangers in mixing and how to combine them more safely.




www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com


----------



## nameusermen (Dec 27, 2020)

I don’t really do much weaning these days because of the situation that this country has been experiencing. I guess once this pandemic is over, I will begin to run again with these new shoes that I got from Nike. I exclusively wear their shoes because they are pretty comfortable and very reliable. Of all the years that I have been running, I have never had a Nike running shoe break on me while on the road. That is why I am an avid patron of their products. For now, instead of weaning here, I will be playing online play of among us.


----------

